# مراجع و كتالوجات مرطبات الهواء ---- hymidification



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء​ 
ترطيب الهواء هو رفع محتوى الهواء من المياه اذا كان الهواء لديه متسع لهذا الماء و ذلك لاغراض صناعية او اغراض تكييف الهواء و غيرها​ 
و ان لم يكن فى الهواء متسع بمعنى التشبع فيتم زيادة درجة حرارته فيتسع و يصبح قادرعلى حمل مياه اكثر​ 
و لترطيب الهواء تطبيقات كثيرة مثل المستشفيات و المتاحف و صناعة الغزل و الادوية و الورق و المتاحف و غيرها...​ 
و ابسط مرطب للهواء هو المكيف الصحراوى​ 
و نحن جميعا فى هذا الموضوع سوف نلقى الضوء على هذه المرطبات و انواعها​ 
مرفق مرجع لترطيب الهواء

المرفقات غاية فى الاهمية​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

كتالوجات شركة JS Humidifiers لمرطبات الهواء​ 
لتحميل جميع الكتالوجات 
الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/m4x7RlJ2/HYMIDIFICATION.html​ 
و لزيارة موقع الشركة
http://www.jshumidifiers.com/




الكتاب المرفق
planning information manual
هام جدا​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

مشاركات سابق للاخوة الاعضاء
المرطبات



الاستخدام :
1- أحد طرق توفير الراحة للإنسان :
فدرجات الحرارة المرتفعة يلزم أن تصاحبها رطوبة منخفضة للحفاظ على جو مريح و مقبول وغير خانق بينما درجات الحرارة المنخفضة يمكن أن تكون مقبولة و مريحة في ظل تواجد رطوبة معتدلة ، و تعتبر المناطق ذات الهواء الجاف هي الأكثر حاجة لإضافة معدلات رطوبة تفي بمتطلبات راحة الإنسان و صحته و إنتاجيته و نشاطه.
2- أحد أهم عناصر تخزين المواد :
بعض المنتجات و كذلك المواد الخام تتلف إذا فقدت جزء أو كل محتواها المائي ، لذا لابد من الحرص على دراسة كيفية المحافظة على تلك المواد في حالة جيدة أطول مدة ممكنة ، و من أمثلة التخزين : مخازن الورق و المطبوعات ، الألياف الصناعية و الطبيعية ، الأخشاب .. الخ . وتسمي بالمواد ذات المحتوي المائي_HYGROSCOPIC MATERIALS_حيث تتوقف صلاحية هذه المواد على مقدار ما تحتويه من ماء ( المحتوي المائي _WATER *******_ ) ، و بالتالي فإنه من الضروري حفظ هذه المواد في جو رطب مناسب لا يسمح لهذه المواد بأن تفقد شيئا من محتواها المائي و لا يتأتي هذا إلا بمعالجة هواء المكان بإضافة أو نزع الرطوبة منه . 
3- أحد أهم عناصر جودة الإنتاج :
وخاصة صناعات غزل الألياف و نسجها ، صناعة الورق و التعـليب ، تجهيز بعض الخامات ، صناعة حفظ المنتجات الغذائية ، غرف معالجة المعلومات و مصانع مكونات وحدات المعالجة إذ تتأثر بعاملين : الأول وجود مواد خازنة للرطوبة أو لها قابلية احتواء الرطوبة hygroscopic materials ، و الثانية هي توالد الكهرباء الاستاتيكية .
فوجود المواد ذات القابلية لاحتواء الرطوبة يؤثر في وزنها و حجمها أي مقاساتها و كذلك القابلية للتعامل معها من حيث عمليات التشغيل التي تجري عليها مثل عمليات القطع و التشكيل و الدمج ، بينما توالد الكهرباء الاستاتيكية يؤثر سلبيا على سرعة عمليات التشغيل ، و يلاحظ ذلك في عمليات إنتاج مكونات الكمبيوتر و الأجهزة الطبية و صناعات مثل الصناعات الورقية و مصانع تجهيز الألياف ، نظرا لتوالد الكهرباء الاستاتيكية نتيجة للاحتكاك بين المواد المتداولة ووسيلة الإنتاج و يمكن تقليل الآثار السلبية لها بتوفير وسط هوائي يتم ترطيبه بقدر مناسب للعملية الإنتاجية بما لا يفسد المنتج ، و قد لوحظ أثر ذلك في عمليات إنتاج الغزل و النسيج فالرطوبة المناسبة تمنع تـقصّف الخيوط و بالتالي تقلل من الفاقد بصورة ملحوظة و مؤثرة كما تزيد من معدلات الإنتاج .
و الجدول ( ) يبين معدلات الرطوبة ( الرطوبة النسبية ) المعمول بها عند التعامل مع الصناعات المختلفة : ​ 
و تحدد مواصفات وحدة الترطيب بكمية بخار الماء التي تنتجها في الساعة و كذلك موضع تركيبها . ​ 
مثال 3​ 
مطلوب اختيار وحدة ترطيب للعمل مع وحدة تكييف مركزي لها المواصفات التالية :
· معدل الإمداد بالهواء
TOTAL SUPPLY AIR = 7800 CFM​ 
· معدل الهواء المتجدد​
COMING OUTSIDE AIR (FRESH AIR PERCENTAGE) = 20%​
· حالة الجو شتاء​
OUTSIDE WINTER DESIGN CONDITIONS 0 oF, 50 RH​
و ذلك لتحقيق مواصفات هواء المكان المتمثلة في : 
Indoor design conditions : 70o F , 45% RH 
الحل :
خطوة :1 ​ 
احسب معدل تدفق الهواء المتجدد :
HNCOMING OUTSIDE AIR = 0.2 x 75000 = 1500 CFM​ 
خطوة 2 : 
حدد معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوب ترطيبه كل ساعة :
واضح أن وحدة تداول الهواء تغذي الغرفة بهواء ذات رطوبة نسبية قدرها 50% و بالتالي فان الهواء المستقدم من الهواء الخارجي هو الذي يحتاج للترطيب و بالتالي فإننا نحول قيمته إلى قدم مكعب كل ساعة :​ 
HNCOMING OUTSIDE AIR (C F H) = 1500 x 60 = 90000 C F H​ 
خطوة 3:
حدد قيمة معدل تدفق الهواء المتجدد وزنيا بالرطل/ ساعة:​ 
Lb AIR PER HOUR REQUIREDTO BE HUMIDEFIED = 90000 / 13.3
= 6667 Lb air/ hr​ 
خطوة 4 :
حدد كمية الماء المطلوب إضافتها لرطل هواء جاف باستخدام بيانات الجداول 3 ، 4 كالتالي:
_Lb of moisture to be added to one Lb dry air_=
{ Lb of moisture per Lb at indoor design air (table 3) } _MINUSE_
{ Lb of moisture to be added to 1 Lb of air at outdoor design conditions ( table 4 ) }​ 
= 0.0070 - 0.004 = 0.0066 Lb ​ 
خطوة 5 : 
يمكنك الآن تحديد مواصفة وحدة الترطيب :
_Required humidefier capacity :_​
6667 x 0.0066 = 44 Lb steam / hr​
و من جداول المنتج اختار وحدة الترطيب الأقرب إنتاجية من القيمة المحسوبة بحيث لا تقل عنها .
* يمكنك الاستعانة بخريطة الهواء الرطب بدلا من الجداول إذا شئت​
__​
جزء من كتابي المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي جاري استكماله ​ 

الاخ العزيز المحترم
اولا شكرا على مجهودكم الطيب فى ايضاحالعديد من امور التصميم
ثانيا لى سؤال وهو على اى اساس تم افتراض ان الوحده تمدالمكان المراد ترطيبه ب 50% رطوبه نسبيه صيفا وشتاء وان يتم ترطيب الهواء الخارجىالمغذى فقط .
فهل معنى ذلك انه يوجد مرطب بعد ملف التبريد للهواء الكلى المغذىللمكان؟
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير​


أهلا بك أخي الكريم
لو قرأت مواصفة الهواء الخارجي للمكانفي معطبات المثال لوجدت أن الهواء الخارجي يحتوي على 50% رطوبة شتاء ، عند درجةحرارة قدرها صفر د ف و المثال يدرس حالة تحدث شتاء كما هو واضح و عند التركيب يتموضع وحدة الترطيب ضمن مسار الهواء الذي سبق أن عولج حراريا في وحدة التكييف أي ضمنالمجري الرئيسي للهواء بعد الوحدة وقبل أن تنطلق منه التفريعات و آسف للتأخير فيالرد فأنا لم أشاهد سؤالكم الا اليوم​




الترطيب : Humidification​

تعريفه : ​ 
هو إضافة الماء الى الهواء بنسبة تفي بالغرض من هذه الاضافة وتتم هذه الاضافة أما بتذرية الماء في هواء المكان أو في تيار الهواء المدفوع عبر مسارات معينة ( مجاري الهواء ) فيصطحب الهواء ذرات الماء معه الى المكان المراد زيادة الرطوبة فيه وهذه الطريقة هي الاكثر استخداماً في صناعات الغزل والنسج وصناعات الالياف نظراً لانخفاض تكلفة هذه الطريقة​ 
الطريقة الثانية هي إطلاق بخار الماء المتولد من غليان الماء داخل قوارير ( قزانات ) ذات حجم ملائم يناسب موضع التركيب وبسعة إنتاجية قابلة للتحكم لتناسب ظروف الاستخدام وذات وسيلة مناسبة للتسخين ويتم التحكم في كمية البخار التي يسمح لها بالانطلاق للاختلاط بالهواء طبقاً لنسبة الرطوبة المرجو تحقيقها في المكان وتفي بالغرض من الترطيب وتعد عملية الترطيب من العمليات الهامة في عمليات تكييف الهواء شأنها شأن عمليتي تبريده او تدفئته فكثير من العمليات الانتاجية يصبح مستحيلاً او على قدر كبير من الرداءة بدون ضبط الرطوبة في الهواء المحيط بعمليات الانتاج مثال ذلك حفظ بعض المواد الغذائية والفاكهة الطازجة ،وصناعات مثل تجهيز خام الاقطان والالياف الصناعية و غيرها من الصناعات ايضاً فان عملية تنفس الانسان قد تصبح عسيرة في فصل الشتاء في وجود تدفئة صناعية للهواء اذا لم يستخدم اجهزة ترطيب تعوض الفقد في الرطوبة الناتج عن تسخين الهواء خاصة اذا كان التسخين يستلزم حرق الهواء كمصدر للاكسيجين اللازم لاتمام عملية إشعال الوقود أو استخدام سخانات كهربية تقضي على الرطوبة وتسبب جفاف الهواء كما أشرنا من قبل ويتم تصحيح نسبة الرطوبة في الهواء بواسطة عملية الترطيب وبينما يظل الترطيب بذر الماء هو الافضل للاغراض الصناعية ، فان الترطيب باطلاق البخار هو أفضل طريقة في حالة التكييف لاماكن الاعاشة للاسباب الاتية : ​ 

1- لا توجد مضار صحية لان الماء يضاف بكميات محسوبة تناسب المكان
2- تتم العملية أيزوثرميا isothermic أي دون أن يصحبها ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة
3- لا ينتج عنها ترسب أملاح على جدران مجاري الهواء ( مسارات الهواء ) أو جدران المكان
4- عدم انبعاث رائحة مزعجة مصاحبة للبخار بل يمكن أضافة العطر مع الماء المستخدم في وحدة الترطيب
5- يتيح أقصي وأكفأ درجات التحكم في الرطوبة
6- يتيح للمصمم التمكن من الحصول على السعة المطلوبة للمرطب تحت ظروف متعددة​
حسابات الترطيب :​

من خلال المثال العملي الشامل الاتي يعد نستطيع أن نحدد بطريقة الخطوة – خطوة : كم البخار المطلوب أضافته لهواء المكان ومن ثم كيفية اختيار المرطب ( وحدة الترطيب ) اللازم من جدول المنتجين لهذه الوحدات وقد ذيلنا هذا المثال بجدول اختيار المرطبات وهي جداول نمطية اتفق عليها منتجي وحدات الترطيب​ 
1- الحالة الاولى : 
* اقل درجة حرارة للهواء الخارجي : صفر فهر نهايت
* حجم المكان المراد ترطيبه : 50000 قدم مكعب
* المكان يحتوي على مواد محفوظة تمتص بخار الماء بمعدل 450 رطل بخار كل ساعة
* وسائل التهوية تحدث تغييراً في هواء المكان بمعدل ثلاث مرات في الساعة
* المطلوب : اختيار مرطب مناسب مع المحافظة على درجة الحرارة الجافة للمكان مساوية ل 70 د ف في وجود رطوبة نسبية ( rh ) قدرها 65 % ​ 
2- الحالة الثانية : ​ 
· المواد المختزنة تولد بخارا ( نتحا ) بمعدل 400 رطل بخار في الساعة
· أقل درجة حرارة للهواء الخارجي 5 دف في وجود رطوبة نسبية للهواء الخارجي قدرها 50% 
· ضغط البخار المتولد من المرطب هو 25 ر ب م
· المطلوب تحديد كمية البخار اللازم إطلاقها من المرطب لتحقيق درجة حرارة داخل المكان قدرها 60 د ف في وجود رطوبة نسبية قدرها 65 % ​ 
خطواتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الحـــــــــــــــــــل​ 
1- الحالة الالى : ​ 
· الخطوة الاولى : 
تحديد درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجية الواجب أخذها في الا عتبار أثناء التصميم : نظراً لأن درجة الحرارة المرصودة للمنطقة المقام فيها المبنى لا تستمر في حالة ثبات الا لساعات قليلة على مدار اليوم فإننا عند اختيار المرطبات نضيف ما قيمته 10 درجات فهرنهايت الى اقل قيمة نم رصدها لدرجة حرارة المنطقة المقام فيها المبنى ، وعليه فان درجة حرارة التصميم الخارجية
outside design temprature = 0+10=10f ​ 
· الخطوة الثانية : ​ 
احسب وزن بخار الماء moisture اللازم اضافته لهواء المكان التي تفي بعملية الترطيب : ​ 
حيث أن درجة الحرارة المطلوب تحقيقها داخل المكان المكيف هي 70 دف ، فأننا : من الجدول ( a ) وعند درجة حرارة خارجية قدرها 10 دف ورطوبة نسبية قدرها 65% نجد أن كمية البخار المطلوب إطلاقها للاختلاط بهواء الامداد (بالهواء المكيف ) هي 1.33 رطل بخار ماء كل ساعة لكل 1000 قدم مكعب من حجم المكان المراد ترطيبه في حالة حدوث تغيرين فقط للهواء خلال الساعة ولان تغيير الهواء في حالتنا يتم بمعدل ثلاث مرات في الساعة فإن : وزن بخار الماء m المطلوب
اضافته لهواء المكان كل ساعة يتحدد لكل الف قدم مكعب من حجم المكان المراد ترطيبه من العلاقة : 

m= table valueof m ( room no of air change / tabble no of air changes ) ​

= 1.33(3/2) = 1.995 ib/hr /1000 cu .ft ​
وبالتالي فإن وظزن بخار الماء المطلوب خلطه بهواء الامداد ms في حالة عدم وجود مواد ماصة ( مستهلكة ) للرطوبة هو : 

ms = ( room volume cu ft /1000) ( m) ​

= ( 50000/1000) ( 1.995) 


= 997.5 ib steam / hour ​
الا انه نظراً لان المواد المختزنة بالمكان المراد ترطيبه تمتص ( تستهلك ) كمية من بخار الماء قدرها 450 رطل بخار في الساعة فأننا نحتاج ، كما ورد في نص المعطيات الى استخام جهاز ترطيب يكفي للوفاء بـــ : 

· احتياجات ترطيب المكان وهي 997.5 رطل بخار في الساعة ، بالاضافة الى : 
· ما تحتاجه المواد المختزنة من بخار وقدره 450 رطل /سا وعليه ان وحدة الترطيب التي يجب استخدامها يجب أن تعطي طاقة توليد البخار قدرها = ( 450 + 997.5 ) = 1447.5 رطل / سا ، او 1450 رطل بخار كل ساعة 
· الان حددنا الحد الادنى لطاقة توليد البخار المطلوب humifier capacity ، وهي أحد مواصفات وحدة الترطيب ولان الوحدات الموجودة بالسوق نمطية فانه يتم اختيار الوحدة الاعلى انتاجاً للبخار والتي تلي قيمة طاقتها ما تم الحصول عليه من الحسابات 
· في الجدول ( b ) نجد قطر نافورة إطلاق البخار nozzie dia وكمية البخار الي تنطلق منها عند ضغوط مختلفة ومنه نستخرج : 
· بالنسبة لحالتنا فانه من الجدول ( b ) عند 25 ر ب م : نحتاج لمرطب ذات نافورة إطلاق بخار قطرها واد وربع بوصة يمكنها إطلاق 1130 رطل بخار / سا ، بالاضافة الى نافورتان يمكن لكل منها اطلاق 174 رطل بخار / سا ، وبالتالي فان المرطب سيعطينا : 1* 1130 + 2*174 1478 رطل بخار / سا عند ضغط قدره 25 رطل / بوصة مربعة ولتوحيد قطر النوافير المستخدمة لاطلاق البخار بغرض أعمال الصيانة السمتقبلية وامكانية توزيع النوافير بما يحقق الانتشار المتوازن للبخار وحسب الحاجة ( في حالة عدم وجود مجاري هواء ) فمن نفس الجدول b ، وعند ضغط قدره 25 ر ب م نجد أن نافورة بقطر ثلاثة أثمان البوصة ( 3/8 ) تصرف البخار بمعدل 174 رطل / سا وبقسمة كمية البخار المحسوبة في الخطوة السابقة أي 1450 ر/ سا على 174 ر/ سا نجد أننا نحتاج الى عدد من النوافير قدره 8.33 ، أي عدد يفوق الثمانية وليكن 9 نوافير 

الان يمكنك تحديد مواصفات المرطب المطلوب وطرحه للموردين على النحو التالي :
بند رقم ( ) : المرطبات او وحدات الترطيب 

· نوع المرطب : مولد بخار steam generator 
· طاقة توليد البخار : 1450 ر/ سا capacity 
· ضغط البخار : 25 ر ب م steam pressure 
· عدد النوافير : 9 no of nozzels 
· قطر النافورة : 3/8 بوصة nozzel diameter 
· كامل مع اجهزة التحكم والقياس والكتالوجات الفنية وتعليمات التشغيل والصيانة وشهادة ضمان المنتج وسعر التوريد ومدة التوريد ( أ, توريد وتركيب ) وقائمة بقطع الغيار ومدى توافرها وسعر توريدها ويجب أن يلتزم المورد بتوريد قطع الغيار التي تغطي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ التركيب أو حسب طلب المالك ويتوقف اختيارنا للمرطبات ذات طاقة توليد أكبر ، على : 
· وجود مجاري هواء
· او وجود مسخنات أرضية لضمان التوزيع العادل للرطوبة في المكان


2 - دراسة الحالة الثانية : 

اختيار مرطب ليعطي الترطيب اللازم في حالة ما تكون درجة الحرارة الداخلية المرغوبة مختلفة عن 70 د ف : 
في هذه الحالة سنستخدم جدول ( c ) بدلا من الجدول ( a) متبعين​ 
الخطوات التالية : ​
*· **الخطوة الاولى** : *
*1- **من الجدول** c **وعند درجة حرارة المكان المرغوبة ( 60 د ف ) ، العمود الثالث الصف التاسع يسار**الجدول ، نجد أن محتوى الرطوبة في الهواء المشبع هي ، كما في العمود الرابع الصف**التاسع ، ( 5.795) قمحة في كل قدم مكعب من الهواء المشبع الذي درجة حرارته 65 د ف*​ 

*1- **بينما**يكون محتوى الرطوبة في الهواء الخارجي الذي درجة حرارته تساوي ( 5 دف + 10 د ف** ) = 15 **دف هو ( 0.984) قمحة لكل قدم مكعب م الهواء المشبع*
*· **الخطوة الثانية** : *
*· **احسب مقدار محتوى الرطوبة** moisture **في هواء الغرفة عندما تكون درجة حرارته 60 دف من العلاقة** : Room moisture ******* = ( moisture ******* given ) *
*أي أن المطلوب أن يكون محتوى الرطوبة للمكان**حيث ( 60 د ف ، ورطوبة نسبية قدرها 65% ) = الرطوبة النسبية للمكان مضروبة في قيمة**محتوى الرطوبة لهواء المكان المشبع*​ 
*= 0.65* 5.795 = 3.77 **قمحة لكل قدم مكعب من**حجم المكان*
*· **الخطوة الثالثة** : *
*احسب مقدار**محتوى الرطوة في الهواء الخارجي عندما تكون درجة حرارته 15 د ف ورطوبته النسبية 50**% ( **راجع المعطيات** ) : *
*· **بالرجوع للجدول** c **وبقراءة البيانات**منه يمكن حساب محتوى الرطوبة للهواء الخارجي على النحو التالي** : *

*outside air moisture ******* at 15 f and 10= 0.5 0.984 *​


*= 0.492 grain / cu .fu *
*· *الخطوة الربعة : 
واضح مما سبق أننا في حاجة الى مرطب يمكنه تعويض الفارق بين الرطوبة المصاحبة للهواء الخارجي وما هو مطلوب تحقيقه من رطوبة في المكان المراد ترطيبه ليفي بالشروط الواردة في المعطيات ​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

مرفق باب خاص عن الترطيب من كتاب

hvac equations, data,and rules of thumb​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

و هذا باب من كاريير عن الترطيب

White Paper - Quantifying The Relationship Between Comfort and Indoor Humidity Control​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

و خريطة من شركة سيات الفرنسية​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

كتالوجات مقياس رطوبة

http://www.4shared.com/document/nuH7WhX3/Relative_Humidity_RH.html​


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

نجلس القرفصاء
في حضرت استاذنا الكبير
ايادينا على الخدود
كلنا آذان صاغية(ما ادري صاح والا خطأ)
والحسرة تاكل افئدتنا
لانه ليس لنا ما نقدمه


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> نجلس القرفصاء
> في حضرت استاذنا الكبير
> ايادينا على الخدود
> كلنا آذان صاغية(ما ادري صاح والا خطأ)
> ...


 
و تقولى دموعك قريبة
لقد زرفت عينى
وانخفض ضغطى
و انحسرت انفاسى 
و ان اقرأهذه الكلمات
و قولت ليتى لم اكتب هذا الموضوع 
كى لا اقراء تلك الكلمات
لقد ذبحتنى من شريان قلبى

يا استاذنا قولت لسيادتك قبل كده
انا يوم ميلادى كان يوم تخرجك سيادتك من الجامعة
يعنى حضرتك كنت مهندس و انا كنت رضيع​


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

واصل واصل يا واصل


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

مداخلتينا في وقت واحد


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

مرطب منزلى​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

كتالوجات و تطبيقات​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

و اخرى


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

مرطبات من دانفوس​


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

مرطب البخار

يتم وضعه داخل الدكت​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

المرطب التبخيرى بالمياه 

يمكن وضعه داخل وحدات المناولة للترطيب و التبريد
و هو شبيه بالمكيف الصحراوى
و به مضخة لتدوير المياه و يحتاج الى تعويض مياه

http://www.4shared.com/document/08OjeI0C/Evaporative_Humidifier-Cooler.html​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

:56: :56: :56:

 :84: :84:

 :63:

ألقاكم على خيراً دائماً
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله​


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

محمد عندما ناشدتك أن تبدا موضوع البخار 
كنت على ثقة إن المنتدى وأنا سوف نحظى 
بصيد ثمين وقد كان
وما كنت مخيب املي قط ولن يكون
ولكن إذا كنت مفتكر انك ممكن تكروتنا 
وتكتفي بالمرطبات فقط ايضا لن يكون
وسوف نسير مظاهرة عارمة تجوب شوارع الملز
والقرى المجاورة
ومنتظرين الخميس والجمعة تعرج على بقية
استعمال البخار وخاصة في المستشفيات
التعقيم والغسيل والكوي والبقية الباقية الباغية
وطريقة التصميم والحسابات
وجايز نسامحك في المخططات وجايز لا
تشكر مقدما كان قدرت وكان ما قدرت
وعشمنا فيك كبير


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

aati badri قال:


> محمد عندما ناشدتك أن تبدا موضوع البخار
> كنت على ثقة إن المنتدى وأنا سوف نحظى
> بصيد ثمين وقد كان
> وما كنت مخيب املي قط ولن يكون
> ...


 
مديرنا الغالى
البخار كما اتفقنا هيكون شركة بيننا
يعنى مشاركة من سيادتك + مشاركة منى
و زى ما قلت انا لسه فى سنة اولى بخار


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

تصبح على خير


----------



## aati badri (26 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> مديرنا الغالى
> البخار كما اتفقنا هيكون شركة بيننا
> يعنى مشاركة من سيادتك + مشاركة منى
> و زى ما قلت انا لسه فى سنة اولى بخار


 

كل دا ما شاء الله وسنة اولى
في البكلاريوس تعملوا ايه


----------



## mohamed mech (26 مايو 2010)

تقريبا 3000 ريال


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (27 مايو 2010)

جزامك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (27 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> تقريبا 3000 ريال


 
كفاءة متدنية
99.99% ليست كافية حسب مواصفات وزارة الصحة
99.9999 أو99.9995


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مايو 2010)

مواضيع هامة

*تصميم( تحديد قدرات ) وحدات الترطيب humidifiers*
للمهندس الفاضل صبرى سعيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147141.html
-------------------------------------------------------
*الترطيب / استكمال موضوع* 
للمهندس الفاضل صبرى سعيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169167.html


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 مايو 2010)

مشكور م محمد جدا جدا جدا وزادك الله من علمه


----------



## rewesh (29 مايو 2010)

جزااك الله خيرا


----------



## saidsaudi (1 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

أخي أبغي اعرف متي يتم الاحتياج لوحدات الترطيب
أقصد ما هي حالة الهواء التي استخدم بها تكييف


----------



## a hoba (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Atatri (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع شيق
و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الدكة (2 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وتجدد ... بارك الله في كل من ساهم


----------



## ابو خليل طه (3 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذه الملفات المتميزة فعلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2010)

To mr. Mohamad mech.
زميلنا الكريم السلام عليكم 
لقد افضت علينا مما افاض الله عليك به من مادة علمية كلنا يحتاجها 
جعل الله لك بكل حرف حسنات و اجرا طيبا و زادك من خيراته ومحبته ، سبحانه العليم البصير الخبير 

أردت ان أذكرك بأنك اقتبست موضوعي عن الترطيب في مشاركتك رقم 3 و لم تشر لاسم صاحب المادة المقتبسة و هو انا ( خايف تقول ومين انت يعني ) أعز الله قدرك و مقامك

على كل انت ساهمت بأكثر مما انا ساهمت به و أثريت و خدمت الموضوع أكثر ، و بما لم يكن في استطاعتي عمله و لو امد الله في عمري سنوات 

لك الأجر و الثواب وتقبل تحياتي واحترامي 
و رمضان يقبل علينا بخيراته كل عام و انتم بكامل الصحة و السعادة أعاده الله عليكم بكل خير
مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك مهندس محمد على المشاركة رقم 27 رأيتها الآن


----------



## mohamed mech (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخى و استاذى المهندس صبرى سعيد
ذادك الله من نعمه و افاض عليك من خيره و رزقك الجنة و ايانا
اشكر لك سعة صدرك و رجاحة عقلك
و اتمنى ان نلتقى فى الدمام كى نحظى بالغداء عندك


----------



## aati badri (9 أغسطس 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> اخى و استاذى المهندس صبرى سعيد
> ذادك الله من نعمه و افاض عليك من خيره و رزقك الجنة و ايانا
> اشكر لك سعة صدرك و رجاحة عقلك
> و اتمنى ان نلتقى فى الدمام كى نحظى بالغداء عندك


 
نحن معزومين سوا
وبلاش طمع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا بكما وعلى الرحب و السعة 
و ما تنسوش المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## mohamed mech (9 أغسطس 2010)

aati badri قال:


> نحن معزومين سوا
> وبلاش طمع


 
ما احلى اجتماع الاخوة
فى المنتدى و على الغدا


----------



## هشام دكالي (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_20 (26 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود جبار وتشكر عليه والف الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أغسطس 2010)

و أنا جاهز على 0596622225
وكل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## hamadalx (27 أغسطس 2010)

أتمنى من الله أن يجمعنى بصحبة الخير مثل صحبكتم وأدعوا الله أن يجعل لقاءانا وكل الأخوة المسلمين فى جنة الخلد
وكل عام وأنتم بخير.............................


----------



## ahmed_20 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

احسنتم جميعا والف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## mechanic power (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله محمد 
انا حملت اول ملف 
ولسة الباقى ياريت مترفعش الملفات لما نحمل الباقى
وشكرا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## منير متولي (19 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يزيدك من العلم


----------



## م. رامي كامل (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## karem1_2 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa49 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذه الجهد


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ياأخى


----------



## إيهاب2007 (3 أغسطس 2013)

بجد الله يباركلك ياأخى


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 أغسطس 2013)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (3 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير والله انه موضوع مهم ولم تبخل بما افاض الله به عليك ولذلك اكرمك الله وفتح عليك..ان الله غيور فمن يعطي مما اعطاه الله فالله يكرمه ويفتح عليه اكثر ويعطيه اكثر..جزاك الله الجنة استاذ محمد


----------



## hikal007 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كلمات الشكر لاتكفى ,, ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع في غاية الروعة اغلب مهندسي التكييف لا توجد عنهم معلومات كافية عن الترطيب وازالة الرطوبة


----------



## eng_alex (29 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## almetwaly (14 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## ahmed_20 (22 أبريل 2014)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------

